
Shor's algorithm is implemented using five trapped ions - jonbaer
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2016/mar/04/shors-algorithm-is-implemented-using-five-trapped-ions
======
nradov
We also have another discussion on the same topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11225298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11225298)

